# Good day from Stittsville, ON



## Gordie (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi all

Glad to have found your site. I came across it looking for views and news on a Craftex 13x24 for sale in Ottawa. I was a machinist at International Harvester about 1979 to '83. Kept all my measuring tools and want to apply them again. Planning to make tools. Looks to be a wealth of knowledge here.

Best Regards, Don


----------



## Canadium (Nov 12, 2021)

Hello from Hamilton ON!


----------



## Dusty (Nov 12, 2021)

Welcome Don from Saskatchewan, great place to hang out at, enjoy your stay.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 12, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## gerritv (Nov 12, 2021)

And Hello from St Catharines.
I love making tools to make tools to make things  
Gerrit


----------



## Janger (Nov 12, 2021)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Brent H (Nov 12, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Chip Maker (Nov 12, 2021)

Welcome from Peterborough Ontario!


----------



## trlvn (Nov 12, 2021)

Welcome from Oakville.  Any particular kinds of tools that you're planning to make?

Do you mean that you've already purchased a lathe?  Anything else?

Craig


----------



## Gordie (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi Craig.

Thank you. Woodworking hand tools are likely to be my focus, jigs and fixtures. I have a well-equipped Taig metal lathe and do some brass work, i.e. Ferrules on my old Delta (with cross-slide and lantern post). I am be looking for shop space (in Ottawa) to add a 10-12" lathe, milling machine and surface grinder. I like old iron - most of my tools are older that I am, but I am not decided on what to look for in metal-working tools. Some old iron will run forever and some you should run from.
Cheers, Don


----------



## trlvn (Nov 12, 2021)

Gordie said:


> Woodworking hand tools ...



I might have a few of those:








Craig


----------



## Dusty (Nov 12, 2021)

@trivn, that's quite a collection Craig, very nice!


----------



## Gordie (Nov 12, 2021)

trlvn said:


> I might have a few of those:
> 
> View attachment 18209
> 
> ...


Looking' Good. My set is combined with my lathe tools.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Nov 12, 2021)

awesome collections gentlemen!


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 12, 2021)

Welcome from farmland south of Chatham Ontario. 

My observation is that most of the members spend most of their time making tools for their tools. 

It's amazing what they can all do. 

You will fit right in. 

Welcome to our kind!


----------



## Gordie (Nov 12, 2021)

Thanks Susquatch.


----------



## darrin1200 (Nov 13, 2021)

Welcome from a little south, down by Brockville. 
I have a little Taig lathe as well, but will likely be putting it up for sale. I bought it for the wrong reason, and will get way more use/success with a mini mill.


----------



## Gordie (Nov 13, 2021)

Thanks Darrin. Do you like your standard modern? That one is top of my list for a bigger lathe


----------



## darrin1200 (Nov 13, 2021)

Yes I do, but sometimes I feel a little lost with it.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 13, 2021)

@darrin1200 : take a seat, relax........deep breath - "how do you feel....lost?"  perhaps we may find a way to ease your tensions.....


----------



## gmihovics (Nov 14, 2021)

Welcome from London, Ontario


----------



## Gordie (Nov 14, 2021)

Good morning Garrett. Thanks.


----------



## YotaBota (Nov 14, 2021)

And welcome from Vancouver Island. 
I am also a fan of Standard Modern, you just need to be patient waiting for your machine to come up for sale. I had WTB ads in the local buy/sell for almost a year looking for my machine before getting a phone call from someone willing to sell their machine.
Darrin - start a thread under Machine Talks to find your way back from "lost".


----------



## combustable herbage (Nov 15, 2021)

Welcome from Greely Ont. there is a wealth of information on the site, looking forward to seeing what you get for machines.
Enjoy
Bill


----------



## Gordie (Nov 16, 2021)

Thanks Bill. I will post pictures of my finds.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 16, 2021)

Greetings from Calgary Don. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Tomc938 (Nov 16, 2021)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


----------



## Foghorn (Sep 20, 2022)

trlvn said:


> I might have a few of those:
> 
> View attachment 18209
> 
> ...


Just joined and sifting through the site. I have a Taig and most of the LeeValley accessories for both wood and metal that I bought over ten years ago. The Taig has been great for making wooden guitar bridge pins and some misc metal parts over the years but looking forward to learning and expanding my capabilities through this group. I liked this thread as it makes me want to share a Mike Pekovich designed woodworking toolbox that I built a few years ago. Hope you guys like it from a newbie!


----------



## 140mower (Sep 20, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC. Very nice toolbox!  Thanks for the picture, as you may have heard, we're big on other people's pictures here.


----------



## Crosche (Sep 21, 2022)

Welcome to the forum Don! Greetings from Calgary.

Cheers,
Chad


----------



## Hruul (Sep 21, 2022)

Another welcome from SK


----------

